# I Have an Idea



## Jared (Sep 5, 2010)

I have an idea. It is related to preaching, although I'm not sure this is the right section.

I was wondering if there is a website dedicated to the redemptive-historical approach to preaching where people could post ideas they have of how to preach Christ in all of scripture. You could have the whole text of the Bible there and have forums where every passage could be discussed with the redemptive-historical approach in mind.


----------



## jrdnoland (Sep 5, 2010)

Jared, I like the idea, but don't know of any such websites. 

I'm reading a book, Gospel-Centered Hermeneutics by Graeme Goldsworthy, that deals with interpreting the bible in a gospel centered way, but again, no websites.


----------

